# Moving to kuala lumpur - need help



## shafaq (Dec 29, 2013)

Dear all, 


we are a family of 3 ppl (my husband, 1 year old kid and me). we are mocving to Kl this jan 2014.. need help to find an appt in city center KL with in the range of 1500-2000.. anyone?

thnx


----------



## shafaq (Dec 29, 2013)

Thnx V! for ur reply.. so please suggest me some areas/appartments with reasonable prices.. can you? my hotel stay is at Jalan munshi abdullah and my hubby's office is in multipurpose tower.. so we want something near his office or suggest me some areas/appts with again reasonable prices near metros please also tell me the metros/lrts near this office

waiting for ur reply thnx


----------

